

Exploding college tuitions might be a terrifying sign - clarkm
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/09/15/exploding-college-tuitions-might-be-a-terrifying-sign/

======
leashless
"We know that the California-centered Maker Culture is gone. There are still a
hell of a lot of great people in that region– it might be the most talent-rich
place on earth– but, with a few outstanding exceptions, they’re no longer the
socially important ones."

Dynamite. I love this guy's analysis that people are paying for connections. I
recently saw an MBA's LinkedIn Graph, with a huge ball of MBA contacts
dwarfing the other business parts of the graph: strong data.

